# Anyone want to go?



## buckeye214

Heading to the edge bottom fishing tomorrow afternoon or early tuesday. Boat is 30 grady. If interested PM me. Weather looks good.


----------



## buckeye214

Hate to reply to my own message but doesn't anyone want to go fishing?


----------



## User6882

hahaha

jim i guess its just u and me tomorrow :letsdrink


----------



## DWL

Im interested. I am leaving for afghan on Wed. looking for a good time before I leave, when, where, and how much/

thanks Danny


----------



## buckeye214

We are going tomorrow around 12 pm Would love to take you and we have plenty of room. Call me 455-3975 Jim


----------



## sstep5884

You also said about possibly going out Tuesday as well. Is that still your plan?


----------



## mpmorr

Dang Jim, I have not seen you on in a while, you guys really need to take advantage of this. Good luck and cant wait to read the report. Good of you to offer again.:clap


----------



## Downtime2

Just talked to Jim, he still has room. Somebody else ought to go. Be a good time.....


----------



## buckeye214

Heading for Yellow Gravel at 12pm. and returning tomorrow. Weather looks great. If you have 50 for gas that would be great if not call me anyway. I'm almost going to ask my wife. (not really) Let's Go!


----------



## buckeye214

What do you know I finally got a crew. Looks like were on our way.


----------



## whome

Looks like we will be heading out that direction in the morning...good luck!:letsdrink


----------



## JoshH

Yall back?


----------



## chefpomp

I saw this post a little late but if you like going on Mondays I usually have off and would love to go with sometime.


----------



## User6882

> *JoshH (1/19/2010)*Yall back?


we got back late tuesday evening.. waiting on one of the guys that went with us to email me the pictures and ill post a late report


----------



## redsnap123

wer r u goin out of?


----------

